# Equibolan, Maxteron, Dermagain??? Help!!!!



## jayfaris112 (Sep 24, 2003)

Since Im in the Milatary Im worried about a piss test so I dont think I will mess with any at this time( even though I want too )!!  I was looking for alternatives and I know obviously it wont be probably half as good but what do you think of the stacks at www.anabolicinsider.com? the dermagain, equibolan, and maxteron. has anyone ever tried them??


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 25, 2003)

Over priced. Instead go with VPX Syngex 1 stacked with Xenabol or Syngex 2.


----------



## gopro (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigswole30 *_
> Over priced. Instead go with VPX Syngex 1 stacked with Xenabol or Syngex 2.



I second that.


----------



## jayfaris112 (Sep 27, 2003)

where do I get it from and does it work???


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 27, 2003)

If it did not work GP and I would not reccommnend it. You can read up on it at www.vpxsports.com. You can order from www.massnutrition.com or www.dpsnutrition.com


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jayfaris112 *_
> where do I get it from and does it work???



Oh, it works...big time!


----------



## jayfaris112 (Sep 28, 2003)

this forum is great. appreciate the help!!


----------



## odin52 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey man I am in the military too, don't worry about the piss tests it's really expensive to test for gear so they will only do it if your CO requests it. I have 2 friends who have been using for a while and have passed several whiz quizes. Usually you have to beat someone's ass before they will test you.


----------



## jayfaris112 (Sep 28, 2003)

thats what i heard! APPRECIATE the advice!!!


----------



## jayfaris112 (Sep 28, 2003)

what kind of results have you seen with VPX Syngex 1 stacked with Xenabol or Syngex 2.


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jayfaris112 *_
> what kind of results have you seen with VPX Syngex 1 stacked with Xenabol or Syngex 2.



Syngex I will give you quality mass and size. When stacked with Syngex II you will see a slightly higher size increase and a reduction in water retention making you look harder. The Xenabol will not add much size when added, but will impart a hardening effect through lowered estrogen levels and increased DHT levels.


----------



## e_brown (Oct 7, 2005)

*Cant find this stuff*

I also was considering the Equibolan, Maxteron, Pro Impact stacks until reading too many negative articles on this site.  A guy at my local gym weighs around 250lbs and is extremely strong.  He is the one that told me about Equibolan and that it worked wonders.  But from what you guys are saying the stuff is junk.  Anyway,

I'm looking for the Syngex I and II and Xenabol on DpsNutrition and Massnutrition.com and don't see any of them.  

Any more help?


----------



## gopro (Oct 7, 2005)

e_brown said:
			
		

> I also was considering the Equibolan, Maxteron, Pro Impact stacks until reading too many negative articles on this site.  A guy at my local gym weighs around 250lbs and is extremely strong.  He is the one that told me about Equibolan and that it worked wonders.  But from what you guys are saying the stuff is junk.  Anyway,
> 
> I'm looking for the Syngex I and II and Xenabol on DpsNutrition and Massnutrition.com and don't see any of them.
> 
> Any more help?



All REAL prohormones have been banned for sale my friend. You will not find Syngex or Xenabol anywhere, except maybe E-bay.


----------



## e_brown (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeh I should have checked the dates on this thread, huh?

Anything similar you would recommend?


----------

